# Texas Holey Rock in Canada



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm up here in Edmonton, Alberta - they're calling for snow tonight. Just a little taste of life up here!

Anyways, I am just wondering if anyone knows of a reasonable source for Texas Holey Rock up here, or at least Lace Rock. I haven't found any as of yet, and would rather avoid the LFS, since their prices are generally ridiculously high for decorations (at least over $5/lb, if I remember correctly). I would consider ebay or something, but all the seller I've looked at only ship to the States.

While I'm here, I'm also planning on putting black Eco Complete sand in. Is it better to mix with other sand to save money,or go straight Eco Complete?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yikes.. Holey rock here in Tx is $0.15 a pound.. ha Rent a car, drive down and there you go.. : ) Good Luck, as I have no clue what's around you...


----------



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, the cheapest I have been able to find here now $3.63... Still too expensive for my taste.


----------



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I found a place in Texas that will ship the rock for $3 even... What a joke prices at the LF Stores are! I called to verify, and yes, $5/lb is very common in Edmonton.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Im not sure if they have it or not but i got my rocks from Canar. Maybe check them out. www.canar.ca/


----------



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

I asked Canar about Texas Holey Rock, and they had no idea what it was, unfortunately. They do have a bunch of other rocks, though, including Mexican Bowl Rock and Lace Rock.


----------



## Love United (Sep 8, 2013)

Try a few landscape places or garden centers. They carry them here in Ontario Canada


----------



## fireice123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ill sell you my 127 pounds of Holey rock for $2 a pound if you pay for shipping. I live in Massachusetts


----------



## josh j (Apr 19, 2013)

fireice123 said:


> Ill sell you my 127 pounds of Holey rock for $2 a pound if you pay for shipping. I live in Massachusetts


Thanks for the offer! I've already purchased 150 lbs of it, though, through a guy in Texas - $3/lb, shipping included.


----------

